# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Βόρεια Ελλάδα > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ορεστιάδας >  Νεα αρχή

## makx

Για σε όλους απο τήν Ορεστιάδα (δεν την λεω ακριτική γιατι είναι στο κεντρο μια περιοχής (500χλμ ακτινα) με 40.000.000 κατοίκους)

Ξεκινάμε μια νεα προσπαθεια για αξηση των AP & client οι ιδέες και οι κατασκευές του awmn μας βοήθησαν αφάνταστα επιασαν 100% σε ότι (βάλαμε χέρι). Δυστυχώς ο Βασίλης είχε ενα πολυ σοβαρό ατύχημα με την μηχανή και δεν ειναι δυνατόν να τον εχουμε κοντα μας ακόμη .
Το δίκτιο της Ορεστιαδας είναι βασισμένο σε d-link900AP+ πλήρως ενχειρησμένα με 100% επιτιχία, ομνι 9 dbi client 15 dbi - 24 dbi equinox ανάλογα την απόσταση.
ερώτηση
1) το backbone να πραγματοποιηθεί με feeder + δορ. πιάτο σε πια διάμετρο ? 
2) Πιό είναι το πιο αξιόπιστο με λινουξ σετάρισμα για την διαχείριση τών AP του backbone? .

αυτά πρός το παρόν 
Σταματοπουλος Πρόδρομος (makx)

----------


## mojiro

για το λινουξακι βαλτε ή debian ή slackware. προτειμω το 2ο χωρις
να σημαινει οτι εχω λογους που αποριπτω το 1ο. το ιδιο καλα ειναι
και τα δυο.

----------


## jstiva

Καταρχήν μπράβο και για την διάθεση και για το κουράγιο.

Τα πιάτα που χρησιμοποιούμε εδώ στην Αθήνα είναι στην πλειοψηφία τους 60 εκατοστών - υπάρχουν και μερικά 80άρια. 
Να ξέρεις όμως ότι όσο αυξάνει η διάμετρος του πιάτου τόσο μικραίνει το focus area,ή με άλλα λόγια είναι πιο στενή η γωνία που "βλέπει" το πιάτο. Στην πράξη αυτό σημαίνει ότι θα σου "βγάλει το λάδι" για να πετύχεις στόχευση μεταξύ 2 ΒΒ κόμβων που χρησιμοποιούν και οι 2 πιάτο 80 εκατοστών και βρίσκονται π.χ σε απόσταση 1-2 χιλιομέτρων. Γι αυτό και σαν ιδανικότερη λύση χρησιμοποιύνται 60 πιάτα που ούτως ή άλλως εχουν πάνω από 20 db, οπότε με 0 ισχύ κάρτας συν τις απώλειες καλωδίου - connectors να φτάνεις συνολικά τα 20 db και να είσαι στα νόμιμα όρια. Με 80άρι πιάτο η νομιμότητα πάει συνήθως περίπατο...

Την 2η ερώτηση σου για να είμαι ειλικρινης δεν την κατάλαβα, ισως να μας την διευκρινήσεις λίγο παραπάνω

----------


## makx

Χερετώ απο την Ορεστιαδα

εχω μια ερώτηση 
πια είναι η αποσταση του feeder σε σχεση με το ταψι δορυφορικής κερεας 60 cm . (d-link900ap+ )
πεζει ρόλο:α) db + στόχευση+η απόσταση κατευθυντικής με κατευθυντηκής ?
β) db + στοχευσή + η απόσταση κατευθυντικής με πολυκατευθυντηκής? 

makx

----------


## papashark

> Χερετώ απο την Ορεστιαδα
> 
> εχω μια ερώτηση 
> πια είναι η αποσταση του feeder σε σχεση με το ταψι δορυφορικής κερεας 60 cm . (d-link900ap+ )
> πεζει ρόλο:α) db + στόχευση+η απόσταση κατευθυντικής με κατευθυντηκής ?
> β) db + στοχευσή + η απόσταση κατευθυντικής με πολυκατευθυντηκής? 
> 
> makx


Aνάλογα το πιάτο. Στο σημειο που τελείωνε το δορυφορικό LNB έπρεπε να τελειώνει και το feeder για τους 2.4


Για τα α' και β', δεν κατάλαβα την ερώτηση σου.

----------

